# Preserving Tools



## Nowell (Jul 22, 2008)

I go through long periods of times where I don't use some of my tools. They start get rusty and gross quickly out in the garage. I was wondering if storing the tools in a bath of WD40 or oil would keep them from getting nasty for later use. Or would some kind of air tight container do the trick? 

I get tired of cleaning my tools.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 22, 2008)

Depending on what the tool is, either a light coat of oil rubbed smooth with a rag or a few layers of automotive clearcoat will stop the rusting.

--Bushytails


----------



## Carosski (Jul 24, 2008)

What is automotive clearcoat? Can it be purchased at AutoZone or another local auto parts store?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 24, 2008)

It's just clear paint...  for the size you want, it'll be a rattlecan.

--Bushytails


----------



## athos76 (Aug 4, 2008)

A light coat of oil (not wd-40) and buy a couple damp-rid closet hangers and put them in the toolbox.  It will help absorb some moisture... also they sell toolbox liners at lowes and homedepot that prevent rust


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 14, 2008)

I use a set of craftsman tool box liners that I picked up when I bought my tool chests.  I also do the damp-rid trick in any of my boxes that are near the floor level.

Air tools, I oil them after every use.

Hand tools, Most of the time I just clean em up after use but every few months I hit them with some oil, same oil I use in the air tools. 3 in 1.


----------

